# problema con el lm7805



## kramero (Jun 18, 2007)

hola a todos bueno tengo un problema con un lm7805 es problema es el siguiente yo quiero regular de 12v de una bateria de auto a 5v para conectar un contador decimal para detectar fallas de los camiones pero al conectar el circuito al regulador se calinta mucho el lm7805 y no se que hacer si alguin me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 18, 2007)

nos deberias indicar el consumo del circuito de 5V
Con un disipador adecuado deberia darte 1 A sin problemas.

Un disipador puede ser la misma caja, el chasis o un trozo de gierro, aluminio o e mejor el cobre.


----------



## mabauti (Jun 18, 2007)

hazle como dice tiopepe o si quieres algo de mayor eficiencia utiliza el LM317 en modo de switcheo para obetener una mayor eficiencia; en el datasheet viene como.


----------



## kramero (Jun 19, 2007)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> hazle como dice tiopepe o si quieres algo de mayor eficiencia utiliza el LM317 en modo de switcheo para obetener una mayor eficiencia; en el datasheet viene como.



bueno no se exactamente el consumo del circuito pero 3 integrados del 74ls47 3 del 74ls90 y 1 del 74ls00 y los tres display


----------



## kramero (Jun 19, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> nos deberias indicar el consumo del circuito de 5V
> Con un disipador adecuado deberia darte 1 A sin problemas.
> 
> Un disipador puede ser la misma caja, el chasis o un trozo de gierro, aluminio o e mejor el cobre.



bueno no se exactamente el consumo del circuito pero 3 integrados del 74ls47 3 del 74ls90 y 1 del 74ls0 y los tres display


----------



## kramero (Jun 19, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> nos deberias indicar el consumo del circuito de 5V
> Con un disipador adecuado deberia darte 1 A sin problemas.
> 
> Un disipador puede ser la misma caja, el chasis o un trozo de gierro, aluminio o e mejor el cobre.



bueno no se exactamente el consumo del circuito pero 3 integrados del 74ls47 3 del 74ls90 y 1 del 74ls0 y los tres display


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 19, 2007)

poco, los integrados como mucho 50mA
los display depende de la resistencia limitadora
3display*7segmentos*10mA=210mA.
Sobre unos 300 mA o sea necesitas un transformador como minimo de 500mA para ir tranquilo


----------



## juanpastsierra (Jun 19, 2007)

Hola:

          tenia este circuito, no lo he probado pero calculo que deberia andar, habria que cambiarle el 7812 por el 7805. Y con dos tip 2955 suficiente. 


Saludos.


----------



## JV (Jun 19, 2007)

Estan metiendo un transformador de mas tiopepe123 y juanpastsierra, kramero indico que a partir de los 12V de una bateria 

kramero, si usas un 7805 es seguro que vas a necesitar disipador, lo estas usando actualmente?
Si no quieres problema con la temperatura usa un LM2575 de 5V, lleva un par de componentes adicionales, pero apenas entibia cerca del amper.

Saludos..


----------



## kramero (Jun 19, 2007)

JV dijo:
			
		

> Estan metiendo un transformador de mas tiopepe123 y juanpastsierra, kramero indico que a partir de los 12V de una bateria
> 
> kramero, si usas un 7805 es seguro que vas a necesitar disipador, lo estas usando actualmente?
> Si no quieres problema con la temperatura usa un LM2575 de 5V, lleva un par de componentes adicionales, pero apenas entibia cerca del amper.
> ...



ok muchas gracias por tus consejos lo voy hacer pero si se puede saber de donde eres o porque ayudas a la genge muchas gracias


----------



## kramero (Jun 19, 2007)

juanpastsierra dijo:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> tenia este circuito, no lo he probado pero calculo que deberia andar, habria que cambiarle el 7812 por el 7805. Y con dos tip 2955 suficiente.
> 
> ...



gracis por el circuito pero de donde eres y porque ayudas a la gente como ezsque estas en esta pagina ayudando es un trabajo que tienes o que es gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 20, 2007)

menuda pregunta, que yo sepa en los foros se hace por que uno quiere y se cobra con un simple gracias.


----------



## JV (Jun 21, 2007)

Buena repuesta tiopepe123, porque es asi, lo hago porque quiero y me gusta hacerlo. Respecto al cobro, el simple gracias no se da siempre, asi que se puede decir que trabajamos a voluntad, el que quiere paga con un gracias o un mil gracias o un millon de gracias 

Saludos..

PD: a que se debe la pregunta? y encima individualizada para juanpastsierra y para mi.


----------



## juanpastsierra (Jun 22, 2007)

Hola kramero:

                            Como dijo tiopepe123 y JV, el foro es para compartir y ayudarnos entre todos, compartiendo las ideas, tu puedes ayudar en lo que sepas, y otros te pueden ayudar en lo que no sepas, esa es la idea. Igual a la vida cotidiana.

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 22, 2007)

juanpastsierra dijo:
			
		

> Hola kramero:
> 
> Como dijo tiopepe123 y JV, el foro es para compartir y ayudarnos entre todos, compartiendo las ideas, tu puedes ayudar en lo que sepas, y otros te pueden ayudar en lo que no sepas, esa es la idea. Igual a la vida cotidiana.
> 
> Saludos.




Es completamente falso en la vida cotidiana rara vez se explican los truquitos del maestrillo y mucho menos se pregunta de la misma forma.

Usted puede preguntar que seccion de cable pones pero en el trabajo ni lo intentes por que escucharas las mil y una, acaso todos tenemos las teoria freca...

Bueno, que no se sepa pero me han prometido que cuando llegue a los 10000 mensajes me enviaran una paella por fax, ya me estoy relamiendo, ha y con lagostinos y vinillo.


----------



## Dano (Jun 22, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> juanpastsierra dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que compartir....

Saludos


----------



## mabauti (Jun 22, 2007)

> Bueno, que no se sepa pero me han prometido que cuando llegue a los 10000 mensajes me enviaran una paella por fax, ya me estoy relamiendo, ha y con lagostinos y vinillo.


 Dalo por hecho tiopepe


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 22, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> ... Bueno, que no se sepa pero me han prometido que cuando llegue a los 10000 mensajes me enviaran una paella por fax, ya me estoy relamiendo, ha y con lagostinos y vinillo.



Tiopepe, y luego no era una Bandeja Paisa con doble porción de chorizo y frijoles?  

Pero bueno, antes de que eso pase te agradecemos la gran colaboración que le prestas a la comunidad.

Saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## kramero (Jun 22, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> menuda pregunta, que yo sepa en los foros se hace por que uno quiere y se cobra con un simple gracias.


bueno la preunta es por curiosidad ya sabes como es la gente de curiosa pero me parece muy bien su colaboracion ayudando a toda la gente electronica que lo necesite gracias por ser asi


----------



## kramero (Jun 22, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> menuda pregunta, que yo sepa en los foros se hace por que uno quiere y se cobra con un simple gracias.


oye tio pepe123 o cualquiera que me pueda respon der  que es el (LDR FR 27) yo se que es un fotocelda pero no se si esa sea una en especial por el modelo este es un ciecuito de una alarma por laser espero que me pueDAS CONTESTAR TE LO AGRADESCO MUCHO


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 23, 2007)

En principio todas las LDR son similares, esto solo es una hipotesis, pero normalmente los laser utilizan LDR supongo porque son mas sensibles a la longitud de onda roja que los fotodiotos que son mas cercanos al infrarojo.

Las LDR son mas como nuestros ojos, por ejemplo las camaras siguen utilizandolas.

Por que no habres un nuevo hilo y vuelves a preguntar, haber que sacamos en claro


----------



## juanpastsierra (Jun 23, 2007)

Hola tiopepe123:

                               A lo que me refería era a que por ejemplo cuando unos es estudiante como en mi caso, siempre pide ayuda a profesores o ingenieros que tienen conocimientos sobre el tema, y yo por ejemplo que estoy en tercer año soy ayudante de cátedra para los chicos de primero, o sea, lo que quise decir es en el ámbito en que uno se mueve, a lo mejor me equivoque en usar el termino "vida cotidiana, aquí lo refuto, lo que quería era decir que siempre es lindo ayudar a los que saben un poco menos, y recibir la ayuda y consejos de otros que tiene mayor conocimiento o experiencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 24, 2007)

En el foro se gana el respeto y la admiración de otros foristas.
En la vida cotidiana se gana plata ¿No?


----------



## JV (Jun 24, 2007)

Gran verdad Nilfred. La admiracion en la vida cotidiana es linda pero no paga las cuentas 

Saludos..


----------



## ChaD (Jun 28, 2007)

Uno aprende mucho explicando y de las dudas que pueda tener otra persona. Lo bueno de un foro es que podemos aprender mucho no solo de una persona sino de varias. No solo de equivocarse se aprende sino tambien de enseñar. Participar es la cuestión.    Saludos,


----------

